# Baby weight below 10th centile at 32 weeks



## Lady H

Hi Ladies, anybody experienced this? I had low PAPP-A at 12 week bloods, so had a growth scan today. Apparently her size is fine but her weight is low, below 10th centile. I'm now having scans every two weeks and BP and urine tests weekly.

Is there anything I could do to help her or is this purely a placenta problem? :shrug:


----------



## chulie

No idea but just wanted to wish you good luck...if they are that concerned about her weight maybe they'll discuss going early....


----------



## Wriggley

I have a low pappa to hun and i am due a growth scan in just over a week for the same reason :) 

I was told this is what happens with a low papp a - that baby may be small as the plasenta is not producing enough of a certain protein meaning its not working quite as well as it should be


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Wriggley, hope all ok for you. I weighed myself today and I've gained not one ounce in three weeks now. Cue total emotional melt down this morning!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was the opposite. At 20 weeks he was around the 90th percentike mark, at 34 weeks he was 49th percentile so bang on "average" 
He was born at 38 weeks only 5th percentile but healthy, At his 6 week check up he'd caught up a bit and was around the 10-15th percentile mark


----------



## amjon

With twins they tell us to help protein and rest to help the babies gain weight, so it wouldn't hurt to try those.


----------



## Wriggley

i forgot to add my first son was the the 2nd percentile when he was born - and we didnt have the blood test done with him so we will never know if i had a low papp-a with him


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi ladies:

Praying for all of you to have a healthy delivery. I was hoping one of you could tell me the range for low pappa? 

I can't find it anywhere! Thanks!


----------



## Wriggley

TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi ladies:
> 
> Praying for all of you to have a healthy delivery. I was hoping one of you could tell me the range for low pappa?
> 
> I can't find it anywhere! Thanks!

the closer to 1 the better anything under 0.24 is considered low


----------



## // arcadia

Ive been for a growth scan today. They put weight at just under 10th centile so now saying i have to go back weekly and be consultant lead care.

My first LO was born weighing 6.13 lbs and just under 10th centile. Im not fussed about where this baby is at, everything measures in proportion, hb always been good.

All seems unnecessary to me tbh.


----------



## Lady H

Wow week Arcadia, that's a pain. Mine are every two weeks. Like you all other measures are fine and Doppler flows of placenta were fine too for me. I guess I'm jumpy as its my first but I was just over 4lb when I was born and I'm ok! 

Amjon thanks for the tip, have been eating much more protein this last week.


----------



## Wriggley

Did any of you ladies have a growth scan at 28 weeks because of the Low pappa?

Just I 26+3 and had a private 4d scan today and they measured him as 1 day ahead and weight was 2lb 5oz which was average weight for 27 weeks so is measuring silly ahead despite my Low pappa

noticed that all you ladies are around 32 weeks so further ahead then me so was wondering if anyone had growth scan around my gestation and baby measured on target?

Thinking I should prepare myself incase growth slows down by my 32 week growth scan? Cos I know I will worry lol


----------



## // arcadia

This was my first growth scan at 31 + 6.

At my 28 week midwife app she measured my fundal height at 27. Then at my 31 week midwife app she measured FH at 28 weeks so sent me off.

I have my customised chart, my first LO was born at 3100g which is UNDER the line - exactly where this little one is plotting. I have had no bloods come back bad no other problems. I was happy that I just produce smaller babies. My first LO is so active and clever and healthy. Now after this and being told I have to be Consultant lead im just going to worry till the end now. Plus I wont be able to go to MLU and try and have a waterbirth as id planned .. all because my baby is a little bit small but JUST the same as my first and I had none of this :(

I dont know what you mean by the low pappa stuff though, what is that? :S


----------



## Wriggley

// arcadia said:


> This was my first growth scan at 31 + 6.
> 
> At my 28 week midwife app she measured my fundal height at 27. Then at my 31 week midwife app she measured FH at 28 weeks so sent me off.
> 
> I have my customised chart, my first LO was born at 3100g which is UNDER the line - exactly where this little one is plotting. I have had no bloods come back bad no other problems. I was happy that I just produce smaller babies. My first LO is so active and clever and healthy. Now after this and being told I have to be Consultant lead im just going to worry till the end now. Plus I wont be able to go to MLU and try and have a waterbirth as id planned .. all because my baby is a little bit small but JUST the same as my first and I had none of this :(
> 
> I dont know what you mean by the low pappa stuff though, what is that? :S

Oh Ok my little boy was born at 39 weeks at 2948.4g which they told me was small? 

As for the low pappa - after your 12 week scan if you had the NT part done you also had bloods taken which tests your papp-a level (a low papp-a level combined with a high Hcg beta is a soft marker for downs) - papp-a should be close to 1 and anything under 0.24 is considered low (mine was 0.23). it means that the plasenta is not producing enough of a certain protein (pregnancy associated plasma protein - A AKA papp-A) it means during the thrid trimester it may cause problems with the babies growth. hence why we have regular growth scans during third tri.

I declined the downs test with my first son so the blood test that shows these levels was never done but due to his low birth weight they think i may have had a low papp-a with him too. 

because of the low papp-a the hospital automatically booked me in for growth scans at 28 weeks 32 weeks and 36 weeks and also do a artorial doppler scan to see how well the flow of the arterys in the plasenta are working. 

I had a private 4d scan done today and hes measuring ahead in the way of size but im still in the second tri and have been told the papp-a effects the last trimester so im wondering if i would still expect the growth to slow?


----------



## // arcadia

I had first LO at 40 + 5 .. 3100g So both our Lo's where pretty much the same.

I never got any detailed results back from my downs test just a number 1:2000, I might ask my MW what the pappa thing was though.

TBH I will prob go to my first Consultant app do another scan see im following the same line and then refuse, because this all seems a big fuss over nothing, if I follow the line my LO will be near enough exact same weight as my first LO.

Another thing, the BPD, FL, HC & AC today where ALL around the middle line, none of those dropped below so shes perfectly formed. Went on the hb monitor and had no problems.


----------



## // arcadia

I guess Wriggley when you go for your growth scan see where you are on the line. If you're pretty much where your first one was and everything is working correctly its just a case of another small baby.

I hate these bloody charts. the sonographer actually said my first LO was born just under the 10th centile so why on earth would they expect you to fall right on the middle line or above???

Im following my own line lol!


----------



## Wriggley

lol yeah hes following his growth so i guess thats good :) will see what happens at my growth scan next week :)


----------



## Lady H

Wriggley - Baby was spot on size etc at 20 weeks, and my fundal height was spot on at 26 and 29 weeks. All her measures as arcadia had are fine at 32 weeks it's just her weight. I don't really understand how her abdominal circumference is fine but her weight not at 1580g?! So going by that her weight gain stalled between 29-32 weeks. Interestingly I put no weight on at all between those weeks. My next scan is this Thursday and I have gained 0.4kg, so I'm hoping baby is some of that.


----------



## Wriggley

Lady H said:


> Wriggley - Baby was spot on size etc at 20 weeks, and my fundal height was spot on at 26 and 29 weeks. All her measures as arcadia had are fine at 32 weeks it's just her weight. I don't really understand how her abdominal circumference is fine but her weight not at 1580g?! So going by that her weight gain stalled between 29-32 weeks. Interestingly I put no weight on at all between those weeks. My next scan is this Thursday and I have gained 0.4kg, so I'm hoping baby is some of that.

good luck with your next scan let me know how it goes. i have my 28 week one in 8 days but im guessing its the 32 week one that will be the scan that will show any weight gain changes


----------



## kcmichelle

It was weird for my last pregnancy because at 28, 32 and 36 week growth scans the baby showed around 50th percentile. Then I had him at almost 38 weeks and he was only 5 pound 6.5 oz. Perfectly healthy but much smaller then anticipated. Even the doctors were surprised.


----------



## Lady H

Kcmichelle a Midwife told me the EFW from scans can be as much as 20% out, but she had seen much more. I've yet to hear of an EFW that was correct or even close!


----------



## Lady H

Scan today and in two weeks she has gained 1.2lb and gone back up over the 10th centile line...phew! At 34 weeks she now weighs the same as I did When I was born at 38 weeks at 4lb 7oz. I think she's going to be ok. So relaxing more, laying on my left as much as possible and increasing protein intake including 1oz of Almonds a day must have helped a bit.


----------



## Wriggley

excellent news hun!


----------



## // arcadia

Small update from me.

Went in on Monday for a fluid level check and cord check .. all normal!

Back in next weds for another growth scan.


----------



## Lady H

Brill news Arcadia xx


----------



## // arcadia

Lady H said:


> Brill news Arcadia xx

:)

Your back over the 10th centile now, yay!!

Are you scheduled for anymore growth scans?


----------



## Lady H

Yes I have another on Monday. Hoping she has gained more.


----------



## // arcadia

Good luck today :thumbup: x


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Arcadia, unfortunately the Sonographer would not do it as it was only 11 days since the last scan. I have to go back Thursday..arrrrgh!


----------



## Lady H

Baby estimated now at 5lb 9oz and tracking properly on the chart now. Don't need to go back until 29th to see consultant and I'll be 39 weeks then. So laying about eating Almonds and cottage cheese has worked a treat....more of the same!


----------



## // arcadia

Think im going to have to get in some almonds lol.

Went for growth scan yesterday at 36 weeks.

I just dont get it, the measurements for HC, BPD, AC and FL are ALL within the normal range mostly 50th centile but the FL is slightly below but STILL above 10th centile (I have long torso short legs!!!) 

So from that they get an estimated weight BELOW 10th centile shes at 2313g ... I just dont get it.

Had to wait around for hours to see consultant who said I now have to go back next week for Doppler scan fluid check and CTG then at 38 weeks for Growth scan then after that twice a week for CTG etc.

I understand why they are doing all this precautionary etc but they are not taking into consideration my individual case, i have short legs .. my first daughter was born weighing 6.13 lbs and PERFECTLY healthy .. so im not going to be expected to have a big 8 pounder am I.

As a side note to get to my hospital I have to get 2 buses one of which takes an hour and then theres the walking to and from the hospital .. am i really going to be able to do that at 39/40/41 weeks pregnant?!?!?!

I said to him I am not concerned that there is anything wrong with my baby apart from being petite .. all cord scans come back fine, fluid checks fine, my blood pressure fine, never had anything wrong with wee samples she always has strong heartbeat etc and said what happenes if i refuse all these extra tests going forward .. he just said he would be crucified and struck off if anything happened then started banging on about placental insufficiency causing death .... right .. thanks ... 

Then he said about inductions ... I just feel this is all SO unnecessary! I will go next week and week after at 38 weeks but after that im seriously considering refusing because I cant go twice a week that late into a pregnancy .. would be ok if i could drive :(


----------



## Lady H

Arcadia I feel for you. They are so scared of missing so something going wrong. My measures are the same, all ok but the EFW is what is under. The daft thing is that increasing protein intake and resting helps, but trekking to the hospital is not resting! 

I'm seeing the consultant Monday and I suspect she will raise induction. I have the added chalked if being 40 and they don't like me to go past due as the placenta deteriorates quicker. 

Fingers crossed for you Hun, I know we will both be fine xxxx


----------



## // arcadia

Haha you are so right it would be beneficial for us to be relaxed and resting but all of this is just the opposite!

Its just really hard because I know in my heart of hearts everything will be fine in the end but id planned to really give waterbirth a go as last time I wasnt very good in labour and got an epidural which was great .. but I really wanted to try this time and go drug free and more in control .. and its just not going to happen .. all because she's a bit small :(

I would understand if there was something that indicated stress! cord, fluid etc but theres nothing. Her HC and AC are all good .. just a shorter FL ... I know if the baby is in distress it will use all it has to grow the brain etc and thats not happening. :shrug:

Good luck on Monday, let me know what your consultant says (I dont mean all personal stuff :haha: just about possibilities going forward) Just yours might be abit more relaxed and then I can use it as ammo at my 38 week consultant app!!

xx


----------



## Lady H

Sure will Arcadia, I'll keep you updated xx


----------



## // arcadia

I went for my Fluid/Cord check and CTG yesterday. When the Midwife came in she had my notes and was like .. You've been here alot now havent you, your 37 weeks you should really be delivering your baby now!!

I just told her that it had been partially mentioned but I wouldn't be doing it until at least after my Growth scan next week at 38 weeks. She finally relented and said ok after she went and spoke with another consultant who agreed I could wait until Growth scan at 38+2.

Fluid came back perfectly, cord check perfect and also did blood flow through the brain which was .. you guessed it perfect!

We plotted along the line and if baby continues to grow at the rate she is she'd be born at 40 weeks weighing 6lbs 8/9 oz ... which to me is absolutely fine.

The midwifes only reasoning for me to have the baby sooner wasn't that there is anything necessarily wrong with the baby being in distress but that smaller babies dont cope with labour well so she'd be better off delivered now rather than a few weeks she could potentially be a bit more tired not have the reserves in her etc. But all I have in my mind is my first LO was born weighing 6.13 at 40+5 perfectly healthy and complete unassisted delivery!

So it all hangs on next weds now really. I think I will end up being induced at some point though but id like to hold out till at least 39 weeks.

How did you get on LadyH? xx


----------



## Lady H

That's good news that all is perfect, like we expected! Yesterday my consultant gave me a stretch and sweep. She said cervix was 1cm and very soft. It's favourable for induction and so they have booked me I. To be induced on my due date of 9th May.

They seem less concerned about size now and more on my advanced maternal age and low PAPP-A which is a placenta issue. I don't really want induction but as the risk of complications for baby post 40 weeks are fourfold I've agreed. Having said that Midwife and consultant think she will come naturally before then. Somebody just needs to tell baby that! 

Hope all goes well for you next Weds, that's the day before my induction so I'll pop back for your update. Xx


----------



## littleone2010

Hi girls, I'm glad to hear things are going well now! I'm a bit behind All of you but I'm I'm the same position.
My first was born 5lb 8oz at 40 weeks. It wasn't picked up at all tht she would be small. Her length was 50th centile but she was very skinny. They assumed iugr but they don't know for sure, everything else seemed normal and he was healthy, I had a normal 12 week scan And bloods with her too.
This time I'm consultant led because my firsts low weight, and because I had high risk nt scan/bloods. I had normal pappa a but high hcg and higher nt at the scan. I had a cvs and echocardiogram and all is fine with this baby baby now thats out the way I'm worrying about if she will have low birth weight again. 
I'm having growth scans at 30 &34 weeks to see how she's doing. Ive been on baby aspirin since my first consultant appointment at 16 weeks to improve blood flow through the placenta. I'm just wondering if any of you have been given advice on what to eat or o to improve the weight/growth of baby? Wishing you all lots of luk, most of you are expecting your babies so soon!! Xxx


----------



## Lady H

Hi little one. I wasn't given any advice by the hospital, but I did some research and got advice from ladies with IUGR. Basically increase your protein intake, more meat, fish, cottage cheese and almonds are very good. Make sure you eat regularly and rest as often as you can on your left side. I did these and baby gained weight well in two weeks and came back over 10th centile and is still there.

It's good they are watching baby's growth although I know it's a pain. I'm was put on Asprin too at 16 weeks as it helps blood flow to the placenta. Look after yourself and eat well. I hope that helps xxx


----------



## MYBezalel

There's a lot of factors for baby to be delayed in his growth, or be SGA or IUGR but usually they do better once they come out. As long as there are no other complications, they grow and catch up fast. :) :baby:


----------



## DaisyMai

Hi hun,

First of all congrats!

I have no idea about the blood tests but when I was expecting our son it was picked up on a scan that he had stopped growing or atleast nearly stopped.I was having scans as he was breech so I'm so glad he was, otherwise we would never have known.I had a c section 10 days early so that he could be born and I could start feeding.
He was born 5 lb 4,he was tiny bless him.He may have been small but from day one he has always been strong! 
It is scary when you start looking at all the percentiles but I just had to ignore them as some babies are just smaller, Oliver is just what he is and he soon caught up.I myself am only light so I just think he takes after me! =o] 

Sorry no real advice just thought I would share our story

Xx


----------



## Lady H

Quick update, Hannah was born after induction at 40 weeks, weighing 6lb 12.5oz! A good weight I thought considering my worries!


----------



## littleone2010

That's fantastic Hun!! I would consider that a great weight, nearly 7lb is fab!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## DaisyMai

Ahh congratulations! That is a lovely weight x


----------



## // arcadia

Congratulations LadyH :)

Update from me. At my 38 week app after a scan which showed steady growth but still under 10th centile I agreed to an induction at 38+5. 

Induction went really well, I was 4cm at first check after 6 hours moved to delivery room and LO was born 3 hours after that weighing 6.1 lbs. She was born perfectly healthy.

Whilst I was at the hospital at the start of my induction I was on a ward with other ladies being induced. But before mine started I was moved downstairs to a private room next to L&D to be induced as they classed me as ''high risk'' due to small fetal growth.

I cant fault them for looking after me really .. I know I moaned thoughout that I thought there was nothing wrong and it was all a fuss but when it came down to it they only had the best intentions for my baby.

xxxx


----------



## littleone2010

Congratulations Arcadia. I think 6lbs is a healthy weight, enjoy your new babies. I'll update when I know about my grtowth scan at 30 weeks. I'm already nervous and worried :( x


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Arcadia. Two success stories xxxx


----------



## vermeil

Hello fab ladies! speaking of low percentiles... my son was born 2nd percentile at 27 weeks (had the weight of a 23 weeker) and he`s perfectly fine now, just turned 3. A bit of an extreme example compared to some here but just wanted to show there is always hope - follow my sig for pics :flower:

good luck!


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations!


----------

